# Itouch Screen Replacement Troubles



## martman101 (Dec 30, 2011)

I cracked the screen to my 4th gen ipod touch and I got a replacement kit today and tried replacing it. I have connected both cables from the screen to the device and once the screen receives power it will turn on, the apple symbol will appear, then the screen will flash white and turn off. Then it repeats the process again, apple logo appears, white flash, then powers off. the whole process takes about 4 seconds. Idk whats going on, im a pretty good PC guy, not an apple device guy, so if you know how to fix it, or have an idea, please dumb it down for me.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Sounds like something could be shorting out.

Did you make sure the battery is fully charged and the battery is firmly plugged into the motherboard?

Did you make sure to double check all the connectors?


----------



## martman101 (Dec 30, 2011)

I unplugged the longer cable on the left side of the device, same thing happens except now just a white screen comes on, then flashes away. then turns back on, then flashes away.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like there is a short then.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi maybe this can be of some help 
iPod Touch 4th Gen Broken Screen Replacement How To - YouTube


----------

